

What did 37signals, Evernote and Wufoo blog when they just get started? - alexdong
http://startup.alexdong.com/what-did-37signals-evernote-and-wufoo-blog-when-they-just-get-started/

======
duopixel
37signals blog (Signal vs Noise) precedes Basecamp by a couple of years, their
first post is from December 2002,
<http://37signals.com/svn/archives/000001.php>. It was a pretty popular blog
by the time they launched Basecamp.

Joel on Software precedes FogBugz, if memory serves me well. StackOverflow
precedes Coding Horror, of course. The lesson here is that building a
reputation comes very handy when creating web apps.

~~~
felideon
_StackOverflow precedes Coding Horror, of course._

I assume you meant Coding Horror precedes StackOverflow.

------
DavidPP
I don't have much to contribute to this discussion myself, but from what I've
heard/read, at the beginning, you should target other entrepreneurs/early
adopters and when you get some coverage/traction, move to your target audience
for your product.

PS: I'm really interested with what you guys have to say about that.

------
robryan
It depends what you are trying to achieve with a blog a bit to, are you trying
to address customers, prospective customers primarily or are you trying to
become an authority in your niche by writing about it more broadly and picking
up a lot of search traffic. I think a great example for authority is SEOMoz,
provides value well beyond the actual product.

